# Delta shower faucet repair



## derkel11 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a Delta 1500 series tub/shower faucet.  

When I pull the plunger to go from tub to shower water comes flowing out of the back of the tub spout and behind the wall.  how do i fix this?  new spout to new pipe flow thing?


----------



## Redwood (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep most of the time the tub spout needs replacing...


----------

